
Show HN: Vim³ – Vim rendered on a cube for no reason - gw
https://github.com/oakes/vim_cubed
======
rs23296008n1
My kind of silly project. I'd add this to the faq:

But? No.

------
rvz

      ¿ʎɥʍ

~~~
codegladiator
You very well know why.

